# Kenmore Wall Oven doesn't turn on



## queen614621 (Dec 11, 2008)

My Kenmore oven doesn't turn on i hit the bake button and then start, temp is auto to 350, but temp never goes up , oven never lights up, a glow thing used to come on and then the oven would light
Model # 911.30169895


----------



## queen614621 (Dec 11, 2008)

*please help me be able to bake this holiday season*

My Kenmore oven doesn't turn on i hit the bake button and then start, temp is auto to 350, but temp never goes up , oven never lights up, a glow thing used to come on and then the oven would light, does anyone know if the burner ignitor needs to be repaired?
Model # 911.30169895


----------

